# Hello From Paris



## joecool (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi everybody,
I am glad I found this forum, that I heard of from my friend Groove (deja senior member.... quelle classe!)
I do mainly music for TV shows and things like that. My backgroud is rather pop-rock-blues (no specialy in that order) but I now pay attention to orchestral music.
I use Logic Pro 7, along with EWQLSO Gold, RMX, StormDrum, Atmosphere, and I am still encountring problems... 
I am always in search of people who use this software, to tune up my system.
So...A bient?t
Laurent


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 8, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome Laurent!!!

Great with someone who has some pop-rock-blues background. I'd like to hear more of that here. I wish VI-Control could include more songwriting as well. See you around! 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome also. Groove writes nice stuff. Look forward to maybe hearing some of yours in the composition section.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Laurent! Groove does well - post some of your work when you can, thanks.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 8, 2005)

Bienvenue, Laurent.

Be sure to post some music in the composition section


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to V.I., Laurent!

Cheers,


----------



## groove (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey !! happy to see you here joe Cool 

this is one of my best mate guys...great musician to !

we did a couple of scores together (cartoon series & TV series) and i'm really happy that he finaly joined this place 8) 

welcome to VI !!


----------



## zvenx (Sep 8, 2005)

welcome to one of the friendliest places on the net 

rsp


----------



## joecool (Sep 9, 2005)

Thank you.... Merci pour cet accueil!!!
Laurent


----------

